# In Sets mit "prompt" "reinschreiben"



## Oskar.p (24. Feb 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe schon öfters hier etwas reingeschrieben. Uns war ist diesmal das Problem, dass ich mit Hilfer von Prompt Variablen in einem Set Speichern will, die später mit einem Array ausgegeben werden. rdmIpt  sind ids von 6 verschiedenen Tabellen-Spalten.
Leider gibt er hierbei nichts raus:


```
function generateInput()
{
    var input = new Set();
    var index = 1;
    var parse = "";
    while(input.size<6){
        var txt = prompt(index +"ter Tipp: ",parse);
        var parse= parseInt(txt);
        input.add(parse);
        index++;
    }
   

    var irr = Array.from(input);
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt1").innerHtml = irr[0];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt2").innerHtml = irr[1];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt3").innerHtml = irr[2];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt4").innerHtml = irr[3];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt5").innerHtml = irr[4];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt6").innerHtml = irr[5];
}

document.getElementById("confirm").addEventListener("click", function()
{
    generateInput();
});
```


----------



## mrBrown (24. Feb 2021)

Das ist immer noch kein Java, sondern Java*script* 

Hast du mal in der Browser-Konsole geguckt, was dort so für Fehler fliegen?


----------



## Oskar.p (25. Feb 2021)

Also in der Konsole steht irgendwie nichts


----------



## M.L. (25. Feb 2021)

Oskar.p hat gesagt.:


> öfters hier etwas reingeschrieben


Jemand Drittes wird trotzdem das ganze Projekt nachvollziehen wollen.  Ohne Kenntnis der aufrufenden HTML-Datei(en) könnte das schwieriger werden (und die 'alte' Datei aus dem alten Thread scheint es wohl nicht zu sein...)


----------



## Oskar.p (25. Feb 2021)

Ich hab diese etwas abgeänderet , da ich eigentlich die Zahlen mit einem <Input> Tag reinschreiben wollte kam mir dann aber doch praktischer vor sie anders zu machen:


```
<!Doctype HTML>
  <head>
    <title>Casino</title>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=0.1">
    <link rel="icon" href="src/Diamond.png">
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css">
    <link rel="preconnect" href="https://fonts.gstatic.com">
    <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css2?family=Nunito:wght@300&display=swap" rel="stylesheet">
  </head>

  <body>
    <section>
      <table id="rdmOpt">
        <tr>  <th>1</th>  <th>2</th> <th>3</th> <th>4</th> <th>5</th> <th>6</th> </tr>
        <tr>  <th id="rdmOpt1"></th> <th id="rdmOpt2"></th> <th id="rdmOpt3"></th> <th id="rdmOpt4"></th> <th id="rdmOpt5"></th> <th id="rdmOpt6"></th> </tr>
      </table>
      <table id="rdmIpt">
        <tr>  <th>1</th>  <th>2</th> <th>3</th> <th>4</th> <th>5</th> <th>6</th> </tr>
        <tr>  <th id="rdmIpt1"></th> <th id="rdmIpt2"></th> <th id="rdmIpt3"></th> <th id="rdmIpt4"></th> <th id="rdmIpt5"></th> <th id="rdmIpt6"></th> </tr>
      </table>
      <button id="confirm">Eingabe</button>
      <button id="button" >Abgeben</button>
    </section>
    <script src="src/generateRandom.js"></script>
    <script src="src/generateOutput.js"></script>
    <script src="src/generateInput.js"></script>
  </body>
```

Das hier ist der Problem Code:

```
function generateInput()
{
    var input = new Set();
    var index = 1;
    var parse = "";
    while(input.size<6){
        var txt = prompt(index +"ter Tipp: ",parse);
        var parse= parseInt(txt);
        input.add(parse);
        index++;
    }
    

    var irr = Array.from(input);
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt1").innerHtml = irr[0];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt2").innerHtml = irr[1];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt3").innerHtml = irr[2];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt4").innerHtml = irr[3];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt5").innerHtml = irr[4];
    document.getElementById("rdmIpt6").innerHtml = irr[5];
}

document.getElementById("confirm").addEventListener("click", function()
{
    generateInput();
});
```

Das geht 

```
function generateOutput()
{
    var output =  new Set();
    while(output.size < 6)
    {
        output.add(generateRandom(49));
    }
    var arr = Array.from(output);

    document.getElementById("rdmOpt1").innerHTML = arr[0];
    document.getElementById("rdmOpt2").innerHTML = arr[1];
    document.getElementById("rdmOpt3").innerHTML = arr[2];
    document.getElementById("rdmOpt4").innerHTML = arr[3];
    document.getElementById("rdmOpt5").innerHTML = arr[4];
    document.getElementById("rdmOpt6").innerHTML = arr[5];
}


document.getElementById("button").addEventListener("click", function()
{
    generateOutput();
}
);
```


----------



## M.L. (25. Feb 2021)

Syntaktisch scheint das Programm zu funktionieren...
Im Testlauf ergibt sich mit der Testeingabe (auf die man sich übrigens *nicht* verlassen sollte, da programmseitig nicht kontrolliert...) 2,4,6,8,10,13 und (mehrfachem) Druck auf "Abgeben" unter Google Chrome z.B. folgendes:


----------



## Oskar.p (25. Feb 2021)

Also das Problem ist, dass die Zahlen jetzt aber nicht in der Tabelle ausgegeben werden


----------



## Oskar.p (26. Feb 2021)

Also es soll so sein die Zahlen werden mit Eingabe eingeschrieben. Bei der Abgabe werden dann diese beiden Tabellen verglichen.


----------

